# Call of Duty Black Ops



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

I've seen the trailer and I think the game looks like it's going to be F'ing BADASS. Hopefully Treyarch will prove me right.


----------



## jordan2734 (May 11, 2008)

I'm just shocked that it took this long for a vietnam war game to finally come!


----------



## yusoweird (Apr 6, 2009)

If they don't have dedicated server then it will suck eventually just like MW2. Just hope they don't make the same mistake again.


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

i can't wait for it. I just hope treyarch doesn't make the same horrid mistakes that infinity ward did, and then abondon the game's community. I'm pretty fed up with MW2 broken ass multi player system they got going.


----------



## karmatose (Dec 21, 2009)

If there's Nazi Zombies, I'm in. Could care less about the rest of the game.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2010)

im stoked on this game. im so bored with mw2. i got invited to a tenth prestige lobby and i was so stoked. 2 months later its just so f*cking boring with all the same stuff. and commando is so BUNK! knife beats gun everytime in mw2. apparantly the knife is going to be a second weapon!


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

Yeah, i can't wait for this one. I've been limping by on a couple different games but I'll definitely be ready for another COD.


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

I don't want to get my hopes up too high. Loved MW2 until all that shit started happening! If they can get the balance right it should be a killer. Fucking sick to death of commando as well!


----------



## Muki (Feb 8, 2010)

What's with the release date? Wasn't MW2 also released on the same month and day, heh? ..If it's got a killer single-player, I'm in for it..Multi could care less for, honestly.


----------



## lareaper (Aug 4, 2009)

Does anyone know if they have confirmed a survival mode like nazi zombies in world at war? The game looks really cool though I can't wiat.


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

I think if you buy the legendary version you get 4 levels with zombiews but they are old COD4 or WAW levels so nothing really new. I'm hoping this will be a good game but after all the shit that went down with MW2 I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

What happened with MW2?


----------



## lareaper (Aug 4, 2009)

There were a lot of glitches towards the beginning. And guys I have big news about black ops. I'm a fan of their official page on facebook and they've officialy announced zombies are back for Black Ops! I'd assume that this means new maps too. I'm deffinately going to pre order now.


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

tomtom88 said:


> What happened with MW2?


At the start there were loads of glitches. The 1887 shotguns could fire across the map. There was also some shananigans with the Javelin. They fixed that but then people started hacking the shit out of it. There were lots of lobbies where people had god mode and you could fly and shit. 

Its a good game but it just gets fucked with a lot. 

Glad to hear about the zombies!


----------



## mOnky (Feb 8, 2009)

yea the trailer is sick


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

It is also going to be 3D


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

Do you have a 3d tv? Whats it like?


----------



## Muki (Feb 8, 2010)

Imma be at the midnight premiere!!


----------



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

karmatose said:


> If there's Nazi Zombies, I'm in. Could care less about the rest of the game.


It's Nam dude, it'll probably be Zombie Viet Cong


----------



## Failed_God (Oct 29, 2009)

it is supposed to be in 3d


----------



## Failed_God (Oct 29, 2009)

I'm getting this on tuesday for the 360. If any one wants to play. Add me. Xbox gamertag Failed God


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

Anyone got this yet? What do you think of it?


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

I don't have it but heard the graphics look quite cartoonish from a couple of friends. You also buy your perks and guns rather than unlock them in a certain order, knifing takes even longer and there is no commando which actually is a plus


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I heard it sucked, and the same thing about cartoonish graphics, so even though I had it pre-ordered, I didn't pick it up yet. Instead I rented it and have played it a few hrs. Honestly I don't find the graphics that bad, but def have many complaints. I dunno...I'll play it out the rest of the week and see how I feel after that.


----------



## drunkinmonk (Nov 2, 2009)

Same old shit new maps, rc bomb is cool, zombie mode is alright, imma beat it and play online a month or two and resell it. Nothing too exciting. Waiting for Gears of War 3 thats where its at.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Despite the glitches and online network complaints, I think I still prefer MW2.


----------



## WolfSnow (Oct 26, 2008)

In the map Villa, you can walk on water  
This is for the wii of course, I'm sure you can swim on ps3 or xbox.
Wii graphics arn't as good as COD4, but there pretty sweet. I like the game.


----------



## dmike (Sep 4, 2010)

I bought this last wednesday and put about 8 multiplayer hours in and about 3 campaign hours in so far. At first I hated it. I was getting spawn killed, lag killed and about every other type of kill that could make you want to choke a baby. Even the campaign seemed like I was lagging behind the NCPs (not sure how this could happen except that the computer knows when I am moving and therefore the NCPs do too). Then yesterday morning I moved my router closer to my xbox and cut out a splitter(I networked my house) and changed some things comcast had backwards outside and now my speeds are a little better and I'm not getting lag killed anymore and in turn I'm not screaming at the tv anymore. Guess I drop out of that COD anger mangement group now too 

Over all the game is quite similar to MW2, but in my eyes its just not as good. Graphics and sound are a big complaint. You can't hear people coming up behind you anymore, and the graphics are quite cartoonish. The new maps are nice, since there are like 15 of them, but there aren't as many choke points and watching your back is a lot harder than in MW2. You still have to unlock guns but then you buy the attachments for them. That was have the fun of getting a new gun, unlocking the attachments by getting different types of kills. The best thing about COD BO is the new game types, gun game/wager maps. Look them up if you don't know about them. 

This post is getting too long, I'm done with my rant.


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

Good post! 

I agree with you! I'm still to try gun game. will have to give it a shot tonight. 
One thing that is a big improvement is kill streaks not stacking. The guys who used to get 5 kills then get a predator and hide in a corner used to piss me off. It was easy to get two kill with that then boom you have the harrier, another 4 kills you have the chopper gunner next thing the guy has killed 5 people but his kill streaks have gotten him another 15 or more! 

Also whats with the crappy sounds of the guns? Its like they all sound like kids cap guns? 

Liking the game I just dont think it has the polish that MW2 had.


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

Being a huggeee MW2 fan and a World at War hater. i came into this game hating it. It reminds me of World at war. however the more i played i strated likeing this game. It is slower paced so more strategy can be used. I cant wait to open up hardcore because i am sick of using a half of a clip to kill someone (something i hated about world at war also). I am the type of player who taps my shots. I dont hold down and spray (which is a reason it takes a clip to kll someone usually). anyway.. the more i play i liek it more.. The beging stinks because your guns stink i guess. MP5K best gun to use in the begining while levieling up. anyway thats enough ranting..


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

Hahahah. It does sound like cap guns! I always thought to myself how crappy backgroun gun shots sound.


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

I got to get a new xbox this week, then i'll get it. I have played it though, and it is AWESOME.


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

roremc said:


> Good post!
> Also whats with the crappy sounds of the guns? Its like they all sound like kids cap guns?


So I figured out the crappy gun sounds that sounds like cap guns is..... When you throw a decoy it puts off gun shot sounds.. And those are what sounds like cap guns lol:thumbsup:


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

On MW2 I played Hardcore only, mostly Hardcore Mosh Pit. I really hate that in Black Ops there's no HC HQ/Dom/Demo. Core and Team Death is for noobs.


----------



## dmike (Sep 4, 2010)

NYCboarder said:


> So I figured out the crappy gun sounds that sounds like cap guns is..... When you throw a decoy it puts off gun shot sounds.. And those are what sounds like cap guns lol:thumbsup:


There is a gun that sounds like that though. I was using it last night but can't remember what it was. I picked it off a dead guy. xbox made my change my name last night, I wish people would stop reporting me. If anyone wants to play a game or two my new xbox live name is "imadarnkracker"


----------



## kraig4422 (Apr 9, 2009)

Triple8Sol said:


> On MW2 I played Hardcore only, mostly Hardcore Mosh Pit. I really hate that in Black Ops there's no* HC HQ/Dom/Demo*. Core and Team Death is for noobs.


I could be wrong but I think it opens up when you level up a little??


----------



## dmike (Sep 4, 2010)

kraig4422 said:


> I could be wrong but I think it opens up when you level up a little??


I checked last night because I thought so too, but it doesn't. It might be in the prestige level though, which I haven't got to yet, and not sure I am going to do. I want to get that commando rifle and see that that goes first. The beginning guns pretty much suck.


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

Treyarch needs to learn how to make a multiplayer game that allows a party of more than three to actaully connect to a game. This was a problem with world at war, and a major reason why it sucked, and it continues to be a problem a week and a half after the release of black ops.

The game itself isn't too bad, although I do have a few gripes. One would be the RC car at a three kill streak is ridiculous. All game long all you here is "enemy RC in your area."

The fact that on numerous times I have been on a kill streak and had an enemy literally spawn directly behind me while sneaking around is dumb. On the other side of it, when I constantly get spawned right in front of the enemy is also a pain in the ass. I know they randomized the spawning a bit more to help prevent camping and whatnot but this is shit.

The guns and explosions sound like crap, the explosions look like crap, and it does look cartoonish from time to time but that may be the added colors. Seems like there is a lot more color in this game than compared to the greyish tone of MW2.

Zombies is the tits with friends so you actually have people that know what they are doing and probably the reason why I will keep this game.


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

I was just reading that the patch came out today. Fixed some issues with spawning, the voting and other glitches. No word yet if it helps with keeping your party together when trying to get into a game


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

I got a new xbox. The slim is pretty awesome, actually. I'll hopefully buy black ops next week.


----------



## dmike (Sep 4, 2010)

Glade Ripper said:


> I was just reading that the patch came out today. Fixed some issues with spawning, the voting and other glitches. No word yet if it helps with keeping your party together when trying to get into a game


What's your live tagname? I need someone to play zombies with that doesn't suck.


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

dmike said:


> What's your live tagname? I need someone to play zombies with that doesn't suck.


Same as my name on here


----------



## Failed_God (Oct 29, 2009)

My xbox live tag is. Failed God. Any one can add me I need more people to play with.


----------



## lareaper (Aug 4, 2009)

Overall I really like Black Ops. At first I didn't like it because I had crappy guns online the only decent one was the MP5K, but once you get other ones it's a lot better. I also didn't like how it spawned you super randomly and sometimes right in front of enemies or under napalm or something like that, but they patched it I think. I also wish they still had the tactical nuke in this game. I know people would try to nuke boost and stuff, but it just seemed like it gave me something more to achieve in a match than just winning, but that's a personal thing. I think that the zombies is great but I was just wondering if you can download the maps from world at war zombies on psn? Oh and if anyone wants to add me my psn name is lareaperrr


----------



## crankymule24 (Nov 30, 2010)

I just hit level 50 today...is it worth it to prestige?


----------



## dmike (Sep 4, 2010)

crankymule24 said:


> I just hit level 50 today...is it worth it to prestige?


no idea yet, i'm still at 40. I'm not really that found of this game as compared to the previous ones so I haven't played a lot online at all. I think all pretige unlocks is a new set of game types.


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

yo ill play with anyone who wants to get a sbf members only lobby going. im pretty bad but i havr ninja steeze. gamertag is yourallturtles.


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

crankymule24 said:


> I just hit level 50 today...is it worth it to prestige?


depends if you want another create a class. my friend did already ill ask him tomorrow.


----------



## crankymule24 (Nov 30, 2010)

SPAZ said:


> yo ill play with anyone who wants to get a sbf members only lobby going. im pretty bad but i havr ninja steeze. gamertag is yourallturtles.


SBF members only lobby would be sweet, I'm in. Gamertag: crankymule24


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

crankymule24 said:


> I just hit level 50 today...is it worth it to prestige?


I did and I don't think its worth it. I found it hard to get ghost pro and now im pissed that I have to do it all again. You get an extra custom slot but other than that its just more useless emblems etc.


----------



## Jackel (Jan 1, 2011)

Play a lot Of search and cap all hardcore gamertag ZzthejackelzZ


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Rented this from the library.... Not terribly impressed.

It's a good game, but I don't think it warrants all the sales it's had. I liked MW a lot better personally, it was way more revolutionary.


----------



## AlexS (Feb 12, 2010)

mpdsnowman said:


> Ok..this is my once in a blue moon post to the game forum but I know you guys will have the answer:laugh:
> 
> My son plays this thing online with his buddies. What I really think is cool is how you can all talk thru skype or other tools and hear each other as you blast away..These guys like I am sure alot of you play all thru the night...
> 
> ...


Hardcore game modes enable friendly fire, but if you kill somebody on your team you get kicked i think.


----------



## dmike (Sep 4, 2010)

MPD, as that might sounds like a funny thing to someone who doesn't play the game,it is extremly annoying in game and happens more often than you would think. Though when it happens it isn't because someone took over someone elses controller, usually just because a 15 year old got bored and decided to just start shooting everyone in the back. Happens more often on Halo than this game, but either way it sucks for the team that is trying to win.

I say though, whatever makes you laugh you should do. So jump on and do it. If I were to do it, I would probably sticky grenade people in the back and run away. On hardcore maps you don't get the map in the top corner unles someone calls in a UAV though. So kill 3 enemys, call in a UAV and have at it.


----------



## dmike (Sep 4, 2010)

mpdsnowman said:


> See my son says their version cant do that... And that is my intent:laugh: to piss off a couple of his friends...I know one of them would go balistic. I could hear him swearing at me right now:laugh:


You have to at least try then. What system is he playing on? 

I haven't played hardcore on Black ops yet, but you used to be able to friendly fire in the older ones on hardcore.


----------



## Prime320 (Jan 26, 2011)

It would be awesome to play with some of you. My tag is: dude hammer 666

add me!!!


----------



## Phenom (Dec 15, 2007)

This game is just a neutered modern warfare 2. Treyarch sucks.


----------



## onji (Jan 28, 2011)

mpdsnowman said:


> See my son says their version cant do that... And that is my intent:laugh: to piss off a couple of his friends...I know one of them would go balistic. I could hear him swearing at me right now:laugh:


Totally awesome dude :laugh:

But like dmike says it can be f**king annoying when someone does that to you, especially at critical moments (not that I find COD games getting very intense). On the flipside it's highly entertaining to be giving it to others, especially when you're playing with a bunch of 14'ish kids that take it too seriously they go mental!


----------



## tj_ras (Feb 13, 2011)

If u guys wannna ever play this im pretty good, and im decent at zombies too. My gamertag is WHITExGUY


----------



## StarCommand (Dec 21, 2010)

I like the game mode on Black Ops much more than the online stuff.

MW2, I liked the online better.

I'm still a terrible shot. I scope up too soon, and when it's not necessary. I've been playing video games my whole life, but only recently have I started playing like a girl...

I think I came to the first-person shooter game too late. Now I can't throw grenades while I'm running, or shoot unless I stop moving. I can stab really well though...


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

I tried Black Ops multiplayer the other day. blech. I'll take Halo Reach over that any day.

I *am* really looking forward to Battlefield 3 though. I think it's coming out this spring.


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

The biggest problem with the game like a lot of shooters is the lack of dedicated servers, you'll find that lag will make you slower than dandy do good when you watch the killcam (if you aren't playing hXc) and you swear you blasted his face off only to see on his screen you never fired a shot.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Anyone remember the days of Counter-Strike? That game was so unforgiving, I can't believe I played it as much as I did, because in the scheme of things I mostly just got headshot over and over again. I tend to be really good at online Halo for some reason, maybe because it's less about precision and more about how you engage your opponents.


----------



## sook (Oct 25, 2009)

It feels like there is alot more spraying going on in Multiplayer than in MW2. Even watching experienced people play, there is alot less percision in this game. The game variants are nice though like "one in the chamber" and "gun game". Keeps it interesting.

Also, I need help breaking the Zombie level 33 barrier on Kino. I really want to get into the 40s and can't seem to break past 33. Zero Lament on Xbox Live.


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

I've gone back to MW2. I find that a lot of the dbags have moved on so for the most part its fun. Still an issue with lag though as I usually end up playing people on the east coast or southern us states. Last night there was a guy from Ireland in our team!


----------



## Phenom (Dec 15, 2007)

BliND KiNK said:


> The biggest problem with the game like a lot of shooters is the lack of dedicated servers, you'll find that lag will make you slower than dandy do good when you watch the killcam (if you aren't playing hXc) and you swear you blasted his face off only to see on his screen you never fired a shot.


That phenomenom isn't really as bad as it seems. What happens is there is a delay from the time you are physically kills to the time it appears on your screen. During this delay, you are allowed to continue moving/shooting/knifing/whatever like you normally can. Whenever you think you shoot someone, but then the killcam shows you getting killed without ever getting the shot off, it's because your shot was taken during the "delay period" after you've already been physically killed.

This effect is also responsible for people getting pissed because they think bullets followed them around a corner. I hear complaints of this all the time; they are getting shot, so they move safely (or so they think) behind cover, only to get killed once they are clearly behind a wall or object. This is because the bullet that actually killed them already landed while they were still outside of cover, then during the slight delay period, they moved behind cover. Once they were behind cover, the death actually registered on the screen, making it look like bullets curved around the corner.

So don't get mad, it's not like you're getting short changed. You're actually getting beat and lag isn't to blame.


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

Phenom you are confused, I'm not going to hold it against you, but I'm the best fucking fps player in the world since ever.

check yourself :laugh:


----------



## Phenom (Dec 15, 2007)

BliND KiNK said:


> Phenom you are confused, I'm not going to hold it against you, but I'm the best fucking fps player in the world since ever.
> 
> check yourself :laugh:


This must be you

YouTube - FPS-Doug


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

is that the boom headshot guy? because if it is no... he's my prodigy.


----------



## Phenom (Dec 15, 2007)

BliND KiNK said:


> is that the boom headshot guy? because if it is no... he's my prodigy.


I think the word you were looking for is "protege"


----------



## gnarbiscuits (Oct 10, 2009)

Phenom said:


> I think the word you were looking for is "protege"


protege ftw


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

Anyone still want in on that SBF lobby? I would be down this weekend if anyone has a certain night in mind...


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

Yo does anyone know who Activision branched out to to replace Infinity Ward?


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Treyarch
10 char


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

does everyone here play on xbox or ps3?


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

Hobomaster, IW and Trearc both had franchise rights to the game and I think AV wanted to have two. Isn't there someone else?


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

MistahTaki said:


> does everyone here play on xbox or ps3?


360s where it's at dude


----------



## Muki (Feb 8, 2010)

SPAZ said:


> 360s where it's at dude


:thumbsup: This.


----------



## gnarbiscuits (Oct 10, 2009)

PS3  ...ftw


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Oh god, I hope this doesn't turn into an IGN thread, console fanboys are worse then 12-year olds playing halo


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

I always thought they were as good as each other until the whole PSN fuck up last week. Piss poor sony.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

you must play xbox. shame on you.


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

Lol, how do you feel knowing that a shadowy group of people have your personal information?


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

being one person out of millions, i don't mind.


----------



## annabananasplit (Apr 6, 2011)

I haven't been playing Black Ops all that much lately, but finals are screwing with my brain this week and it is 24/7 Nuketown with double xp weekend (for xbox anyway), so I'll probably be on getting out some agression  

If anyone still plays and wants to add me, my gamertag is rabidXkitten. Sometimes I do alright but sometimes I still get absolutely slaughtered, so if you are super hardcore about how awesome you are at COD consider yourself warned.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

This is the first COD game I haven't picked up. I've played it at friends houses, and quite frankly, I don't feel as though I'm missing out on all that much.


----------



## gprider_capita (Feb 17, 2011)

Cod mw2 and blops are possibly the worst games ever, they are exactly the same game as cod4 just with some extras. COD is also one of the most unrealistic fps war video games out there i.e: knifing people from 20 feet away and killstreaks especially, the graphics also suck. COD=Money Making Scheme


----------



## gprider_capita (Feb 17, 2011)

And also consoles fail PC is best gaming platform


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

why do you want video games be so realistic? that just sucks the fun out of it. if you want realistic go fight in a war numbnuts.


----------



## annabananasplit (Apr 6, 2011)

I personally don't care if they're realistic because after the first few days half the reason I play them is just to have an excuse to BS with friends. And I kinda want to ask why you think PC gaming is better, but I don't want to start a big argument... just curious. Maybe its ruined for me because my TV is way bigger than my little computer screen, idk


----------



## gprider_capita (Feb 17, 2011)

Pc gaming is better because: 1)better graphics and resolution because of dedicated graphics cards and true 1080p output. 2)you can use a tv to game on but the refresh rates are terrible. 3) (MistahTaki) its supposed to be a semi-realistic fps based on fake events yet have real concepts. 4) convince your friends to BS in Person, if not then you dont have real friends? and you met them all online?


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

reading your post made me dumber. are you proud of yourself now?


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Fuck man, why does this platform fanboy shit start up everytime? If you don't like a certain medium of video-gaming, just don't use it.

What you don't need to do is go on a fanboism rant about how the other platforms are inferior and someone is dumb for using them. 90% of the comments on video-game forums are seriously of this, and I'm seriously sick of it.


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

I'm not a big gamer, so this is a bit of a noob question, but whatever.

I'm thinking of getting one of the COD games, but almost exclusively for playing the campaign or other single player modes. I may play some multi-player, but likely not online, just with friends at my house. 

Which game would be most fun for a casual player (i.e. I've played Halo off and on, and play sports video games)? Which game would be most fun to just slowly work through the campaign and mess around with....an hour here an hour there?


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

I've played MW1 and Black Ops, and of the two I liked MW much better, the online as well. Black Ops was too, um, Micheal Bay Explosion-ey for my tastes. Maybe someone who has played MW2 can add more info.


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

another question....

For single player, is it more fun to play the games in order? So, if I did start playing MW, would it be better to play MW1 before MW2, or does it really even matter.


----------



## labowsky (Sep 28, 2010)

schmitty34 said:


> another question....
> 
> For single player, is it more fun to play the games in order? So, if I did start playing MW, would it be better to play MW1 before MW2, or does it really even matter.


if you play COD4 the rest of the games will suck.
every game after COD4 sucks, its just a rehash with different weapons and different shitty engine, the game is exactly the same. i would say only pick up COD4, its an arcade shooter like the rest but with a tiny bit more realism.


----------



## dc-rida-4-life7 (May 19, 2011)

If you play vid games for real effect i would suggest gettin any of the rainbows but they might not be fps. COD4 is the best vid game ive played but i usually just play online multi


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

labowsky said:


> if you play COD4 the rest of the games will suck.
> every game after COD4 sucks, its just a rehash with different weapons and different shitty engine, the game is exactly the same. i would say only pick up COD4, its an arcade shooter like the rest but with a tiny bit more realism.


Really, the best one huh? I'll have to look into that. I'm sure I could get COD4 used for pretty cheap. 

I'm sure they will all be fun for me since I haven't played much of anything over the last several years so they will all seem much better than I'm use to.


----------

